# Rocky Marcian Vs. Sugar Ray Robinson



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Oct 14, 2016)

As a continuation of the thread Martial Talk Boxing Tournament With Poll/Bracket, the new challenge is Rocky Marciano Vs. Sugar Ray Robinson.

Vote for one of them here: Have your say: Rocky Marciano Vs. Sugar Ray Robinson

Also, here is the current bracket if you want to see what's up next: Martialtalk Boxing Tournament - Challonge


----------



## Buka (Oct 14, 2016)

Having looked ahead, I was dreading this. Kind of hoped you had forgotten and let the whole thing die. 

It's like having a competition with Lassie, Rin Tin Tin, Felix the Cat, Mister Ed, Garfield, Winnie the Pooh, Barbie, Mister Magoo, Godzilla and King Kong.....and Kong and Godzilla get matched in the second bracket.

 No Fair! I want to go sulk now.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Oct 14, 2016)

Buka said:


> Having looked ahead, I was dreading this. Kind of hoped you had forgotten and let the whole thing die.
> 
> It's like having a competition with Lassie, Rin Tin Tin, Felix the Cat, Mister Ed, Garfield, Winnie the Pooh, Barbie, Mister Magoo, Godzilla and King Kong.....and Kong and Godzilla get matched in the second bracket.
> 
> No Fair! I want to go sulk now.


I was dreading putting this one up...might be why I waited so long to do so. These two should be the final bracket, but one's getting kicked out early.


----------



## Steve (Oct 14, 2016)

Rocky Marciano was a hack.


----------



## JR 137 (Oct 15, 2016)

No Joe Louis in your tournament?






Also, I wonder how the Mike Tyson vs Buster Douglas in the next round will turn out.  Tyson still favored 42-1?


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Oct 17, 2016)

Sugar ray Robinson won 4-1


----------

